
Google and Huawei Are Buddies - JupiterToMars
https://medium.com/futuresin/google-has-been-working-with-huawei-raising-questions-17e9f95a3352
======
dubyabee2
Wait...hmmm...but I thought Google was built by the CIA..
[https://bit.ly/1IFvbsv](https://bit.ly/1IFvbsv) so confusing (j/k ::
sarcasm)...

